# Lower Unit Help



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello All,

I need some advice on the next steps to take for my Yamaha 70 TLRA 2 stroke. The motor was recently purchased and I have noticed a very small trickle of LU oil coming from the outer prop shaft seal after replacing the oil last week. I ran the outboard a few times over the last week to check different aspects and decided to check the LU oil this afternoon and see of I had a blown seal.

Having drained the oil, I noticed the oil has changed from a yellow/golden color to more of a muddy black milkshake consistency in under a week. Clearly my suspicions were right on the seal (which I will be replacing this week), but is there anything else I should look out for or replace as well?

TIA,

Will


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No just replace the seal and you can also install fresh seals and o ring on lower water pump housing that seals the top bearing and gearcase.


----------



## MercMan (9 mo ago)

Keep checking often till you know seal is good .Water in unit is not to bad if you catch early and keep it from rusting inside.


----------



## BilgeFumes (Sep 24, 2019)

Gear oils for marine application are actually made to keep lubricating even with water whipping it up like a milkshake. Does it need to be addressed as soon as possible? Yes. Will it survive with some water in the gear case? Yes, nothing worth panicking over in the short term. If the water pump was replaced recently, it may be worth checking if the bottom gasket was installed properly after replacing and testing the prop seal.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

While you've got the lower unit off, change the seal at the shift spline as well.


----------

